

The iCloud homepage drops "developer beta" tag ahead of launch - ashishgandhi
http://www.icloud.com/

======
spiralganglion
The rotation of the metallic highlights with mouse movement is just gorgeous
when you don't quite notice it. But having figured out that it's responding to
me, and having played with it for far too long, now it's just visually
distracting.

I can't wait to see what the inside of the site looks like.

~~~
tesseract
A little like the spotlight effect on Chrome's tabs. It took a while for me to
notice it at all, but now I find myself idly playing with it.

------
ashishgandhi
I think it's my bad and let's not blame Apple for it. _They_ haven't launched
it publicly yet. I just noticed they have taken away the developer beta tag
and since I have a developer account and used to work for me (and now works
for my old mobile me account) I assumed it works for everyone. I didn't have a
way to test this on my own. But seems from comments you can log in and it asks
you to have Lion or iOS 5. Lets wait for iOS 5.

Edit: Fixed title to reflect the same.

~~~
pyrotechnick
Let's _

------
Corrado
It says it's available to Lion users, but my system still has all the MobileMe
sync stuff and no iCloud connectivity. Rumor has it that we have to wait for
OS X 10.7.2 before getting access to iCloud. :/

~~~
ryannielsen
It's not a rumor; it's a fact. iCloud requires iOS 5 and Mac OS X 10.7.2.

<http://help.apple.com/icloud/index.html?lang=en#mmfc0efea4>

The actual rumor is that 10.7.2 will be released tomorrow alongside the
confirmed releases of iOS 5 and iCloud, and I imagine that bet's fairly safe.

------
philfreo
Looks like it's using jQuery and SproutCore

------
mambodog
iTunes 10.5 is now available[1]; it's probably a good idea to download it if
you're waiting to update to iOS5.

[1]: <http://www.apple.com/itunes/>

------
iaskwhy
I logged in and it tells me to setup my devices by going to this url which
can't be found: <http://www.apple.com/icloud/setup>

------
furyg3
I have a developer license, and I was expecting to see a few more Apple apps
in the iCloud homepage. Specifically Reminders, Notes, & Photos.

~~~
derefr
Reminders are part of Calendar; Notes are part of Mail. (And "Photos" probably
won't be a standalone app, since they're taking great pains to distinguish
that what iCloud syncs is "your photo _stream_ ", not "your photos.")

------
philfreo
I'm able to login with my Apple ID but have no way of turning it on in OS X
Lion yet as far as I can tell.

~~~
ugh
Wait until they roll everything out. You should get a Lion update, an iOS
update, an iWork update and an iPhoto update sometime today. iTunes was
already updated yesterday.

------
lambada
Hmm.., it looks like they don't support FF3.6, this will have to wait until I
get home.

~~~
RyanKearney
Or, you know, stop using a browser that's 3 years old.

------
amitutk
serious issue: didn't let me login with my apple id, wanted me to update my
profile to have my email as my id. i had half a mind to give but still thought
would give it a try. when i went to the the apple id site to associate my
email to my id, the thing didn't work. just didn't work.

did they not test?

------
chrisrickard
man.. thats one beautiful website

------
jrydberg
what timezone picker is that?

------
pyrotechnick
I liked the part where the instructions sucked and the "Learn More" link was
broken.

------
timc3
I like the part where the setup link goes to the 404 page

------
warmfuzzykitten
Pathetic. Should earn negative credibility. If that no-op page stole my
password, poster should be killed.

